# Eigenes Event System



## TheCreeper202 (16. Aug 2012)

hi
ich wollt fürn eignes spiel en event system machen
vlt kennt jemand bukkit
ich wollt das event system genauso machen weiß aber nicht wie
kann mir wer helfen?
danke im voraus!


----------



## fastissimus89 (16. Aug 2012)

Was soll's denn können?

Reicht denn vielleicht einfach ein interface?


----------



## Marcinek (16. Aug 2012)

Vielleicht erstmal Java basics lernen?


----------



## TheCreeper202 (16. Aug 2012)

fastissimus89 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll's denn können?
> 
> Reicht denn vielleicht einfach ein interface?



so solls nacher aussehen:

```
public class Klasse implements Listener {
    public Klasse(Manager manager) {
        manager.getEventManager().registerEvents(this, manager);
    }
    @EventHandler (priority = Priority.NORMAL)
    public void egal_wie_die_methode_heißt(DasEvent event) {
        //was soll gemacht werden
    }
}
```

und der manager:


```
public class Manager extends JavaManager {
    public void load() {
        k = new Klasse(this);
    }
    private Klasse k;
}
```

Klassen:

EventManager
JavaManager
...Event

Interfaces:

Listener

Enums:

Priority


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2012)

Hast du dazu auch noch Fragen? Oder wobei soll man dir helfen?


----------



## TheCreeper202 (17. Aug 2012)

ich hab keine ahnung wie der code dazu lauten soll

und ich hab oben die annonation EventHandler vergessen


----------



## Noctarius (17. Aug 2012)

Und was erwartest du jetzt von uns? Soll dir einer DEIN System bauen?

EventBus könnte etwas für dich sein.


----------



## Marcinek (17. Aug 2012)

Angenommen iwer würde dieses EventSystem programmieren.

Ohne Java zu können, würdest damit nicht umgehen können.


----------



## tfa (17. Aug 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> EventBus könnte etwas für dich sein.



Sieht so aus. Hier noch der Link: EventBus -


----------



## TheCreeper202 (18. Aug 2012)

leider hilft mir eventbus nicht weiter ich werd warscheinlich weiter im bukkit source-code forschen müssen is ja open source

außerdem: Listener, EventHandler und Priority hab ich schon fertig


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2012)

Wieso bringt dich EventBus nicht weiter?


----------



## TheCreeper202 (19. Aug 2012)

ich geb ma en bischen code:

Listener.java:

```
package de.creeperfans.event;
public interface Listener {}
```

Priority.java:

```
package de.creeperfans.event;

public enum Priority {
    LOWEST, LOW, NORMAL, HIGH, HIGHEST;
}
```

BspListener.java:

```
import de.creeperfans.event.*;

public class BspListener implements Listener {
    @EventHandler (priority = Priority.LOW)
    public void onIrgendwas(IrgendeinEvent event) {
        event.irgendwas();
    }
}
```

Main.java:

```
import de.creeperfans.event.*;

public class Main extends Plugin {
    public void onEnable() {
        getPluginManager().registerEvents(new BspListener());
    }

    public static void main() {
        PluginSystem.enable(new Main());
    }
}
```


----------



## TheCreeper202 (19. Aug 2012)

wens intressiert: Bukkit Source-Code


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2012)

Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## TheCreeper202 (19. Aug 2012)

es macht nich das was ich möchte doch ich weiß das das was ich will auch ohne api's etc geht


----------



## LoR (19. Aug 2012)

simpleeventbus - Simple Java Event Bus - Google Project Hosting


----------



## TheCreeper202 (19. Aug 2012)

das hab ich jetzt verstanden & gesucht danke!


----------



## Spacerat (19. Aug 2012)

@TO: Natürlich geht's ohne API's. Du aber weist anscheinend nicht wie und fragst hier nach Lösungen. Erwartest du etwa explizit durch Benutzer geschriebenen Code? Mal ehrlich: Ist es denn so schwer, ein Pattern (Observer) und "java.util.concurrent" in ein Eventsystem zu pressen oder kommt man nur auf diese Ideen nicht, weil die einzige API mit der man sich auskennt "Bukkit" heisst?
[EDIT]Okay... kam wenig spät. Hast's ja doch noch gecheckt. [/EDIT]


----------

